# Facts



## K-Milla

Hello!

I don't know/speak Japanese and I need a translation. I was wondering if you could tell me how to write *facts* in Japanese.
I want to write it as a title for a list:

_*"Facts
*XXX....
*AWF.....
*YYY....
*ASF..."*_


Thank you in advance for your help.

K-Milla


----------



## jazyk

I think you can use 事実 (jijitsu).


----------



## K-Milla

jazyk said:


> I think you can use ?? (jijitsu).



Wow! Thank you jazyk 

You have helped me a lot! 

Cheers

K


----------



## jazyk

If you are saying that you can't view my kanji, I'm sorry, I can't do anything about it. Maybe somebody will help you with computer settings and whatnot. I'm not computer savvy myself.


----------



## uchi.m

Jazyk,

Probably she can read but may not be able to write or input them.

Uchi.m

EDIT: if your goal is to come up with a _list_ of facts, I think the best word to describe it would be 事情 (jijyō).


----------



## K-Milla

Thank you both of you! 

I can see the kanji you wrote, but I'm not able to write it myself :S

Now, that I have two different answers, I don't know which one is correct...

K-Milla


----------



## uchi.m

Hello K-Milla:

Let's wait for native speakers' opinions, then.

Uchi.m


----------



## Flaminius

Holà *K-Milla* y *uchi.m*,
I myself would use 事実 for "facts."  事情 is a word for the background of the event currently discussed.  I think the most similar English word for it is "circumstance."


----------



## KiPo

Also 事情 (jijō) often has a negative notion.


----------



## K-Milla

Dear Flaminius & KiPo,

Thank you, I'll keep it in mind 

-------------------------------

I want to thank all of you, without you I don't know what I could do!

K-Milla


----------

